# HELLO FROM SCOTLAND



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

Hi all, I have just paid my dues and become a full member, the wife , me and 2 cockers love our t5 , hopefully we will get out this year lol.


----------



## Robmac (May 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

You won't regret full membership!


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

Cheers mate, just finding my way around , so far so good


----------



## The laird (May 5, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy from a West Lothian jock


----------



## phillybarbour (May 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## trevskoda (May 5, 2020)

Hi welcome from Co Antrim.


----------



## barge1914 (May 5, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> Hi all, I have just paid my dues and become a full member, the wife , me and 2 cockers love our t5 , hopefully we will get out this year lol.


Welcome aboard...but sailing is delayed!


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

Hi all, I am trying to work the poi app but no joy, any ideas?


----------



## jeanette (May 6, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Canalsman (May 6, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> Hi all, I am trying to work the poi app but no joy, any ideas?



Welcome 

You'll find the instructions for the app here:



			https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/wild-camping-app-version-2.43019/
		


Please make sure you install the app named Wild Camping POI.


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

Can't seem to get the wild camping locations to show???


----------



## Makzine (May 6, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## mjvw (May 6, 2020)

*Fraseb01 Hi and welcome.*
I use maps.me on an android device.


----------



## Canalsman (May 6, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> Can't seem to get the wild camping locations to show???



Are you doing this:

_The POIs are now ready to use so tap the second icon along i.e. "Choose a POI set..." and we get this menu:

Here we can choose which of the POI sets we`d like to view. You can tap any combination followed by "Ok".

The slider will allow you to choose an area from 50 to 300 square miles of the current map centre._


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

I don't get wild camp options? Cheers.


----------



## Canalsman (May 6, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> I don't get wild camp options? Cheers.



There are two versions of the app.

Please ensure you have installed Wild Camping POI *NOT* Wild Camping  ...


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

Poi v 2.1


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

Thats all i get


----------



## Canalsman (May 6, 2020)

That's correct. 

As per the instructions I quoted above you need to choose which type or types of POI you want displayed using the slide button, then the area of coverage.

The map and POIs will then be displayed on a map centred on your current location. 

The Custom POIs are used when in Spain or Portugal by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

I only seem to get toilets to choose, i must be missing something as where do i select wild camping spots???


----------



## Canalsman (May 6, 2020)

As per your screenshot the Great Britain option is the wild camping POIs for this country. 

Are you saying that you can't select that option, or if you do that no locations are shown?

Try using the option to Check for POI updates - click the W at top left.

This will refresh the database. Perhaps it's corrupt.

You can also access the POIs using the Online Map.


----------



## tribute11 (May 7, 2020)

Welcome to the group l am up in Morayshire


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 8, 2020)

Hi welcome along enjoy your adventures whenever that will be


----------



## Steve and Julie (May 8, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------

